
Cell phones cause few auto accidents. Driving lost in thought bigger prob. - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/how-dangerous-are-cell-phones-to-drivers/
======
underwater
Those stats seem way off from my personal experience. Driving around
California it seems like at least 20% all drivers people are distracted by
phones, conversations in their car, etc.

